# 2001 25 Mercury Electric Start??



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds like the starter solenoid. Put a meter on the output side and see if there if voltage going to the starter.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I had this problem before and it was a bad connection at the battery.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I'd first make sure your battery connection is good. If the nuts are only hand tight it can do this. If still no luck, disconnect the battery and check the nuts on the solenoid and the grounds are clean and tight.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nuts on battery were very tight! Had to get socket wrench to loosen them. Will check the solenoid this evening!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ended up being an easy fix! Went to check the wires around the solenoid and one was not very tight. Loosed the bolt. Took sand paper to both sides of the round metal contact. Reattached and bolted back down and she works perfect. That's what happens with a 15 year old motor!


----------

